

How does Facebook compare to Search? - boalt
http://boalt.com/blog/2008/10/how-does-facebook-compare-to-search.html

======
ritug84
We have been using Facebook in our interactive campaigns... and it has been
consistently performing well on the post-clicks. And since, this is one of the
few sites that offers CPC model, it turns out to be quite cost-effective at
the end of the day. So, it still makes a lot of sense to include Facebook in
the campaign portfolio (if we look at it from a slightly different angle).

We have tasted higher degrees of success when we tried using Facebook for
Branded Application. It has been great channel for promoting advocacy. I guess
the most critical success factor is how well we can ingrain the marketing
message with the essence of the platform!

(Basis the experience on working for interactive marketing in India and HK)

